# Sticky  Updated advice for poultry keepers re: avian flu 24/11/21



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There will be a nationwide lockdown of flocks, including pet poultry, coming into effect on the 29th of November 2021:

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/avian-influenza-bird-flu


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> There will be a nationwide lockdown of flocks, including pet poultry, coming into effect on the 29th of November 2021:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/avian-influenza-bird-flu


The BHWT has a live discussion today at 6:30pm on their YouTube Channel regarding how to keep your hens protected from Avian Influenza.
Live From the Coop - Avian Influenza Housing Order 2021 - YouTube


----------

